# Power Cuts



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

We've had four so far this morning here in El Gouna. And with the power goes the water too. Everyday, many times per day. A friend went to the electric company in Hurghada yesterday and they said it is because of the diesel shortages. They said only 15 of the 21 power stations in Egypt are working? We used to have our own generator for El Gouna but recently connected to the new power plant near the mountains. This was supposed to end all power cuts and be connected to a new wind farm near Gamsha.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Gounie said:


> We've had four so far this morning here in El Gouna. And with the power goes the water too. Everyday, many times per day. A friend went to the electric company in Hurghada yesterday and they said it is because of the diesel shortages. They said only 15 of the 21 power stations in Egypt are working? We used to have our own generator for El Gouna but recently connected to the new power plant near the mountains. This was supposed to end all power cuts and be connected to a new wind farm near Gamsha.


 Nevertheless, (15 of 21 power stations working), your problem is local. Neither automatic nor manual high tension power grid management is possible in Egypt. That is only done in one country in Africa, which is South Africa. You guys will be dependant on the local infrastructure, you could not "get" power from, say Cairo, or Giza.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gounie said:


> We've had four so far this morning here in El Gouna. And with the power goes the water too. Everyday, many times per day. A friend went to the electric company in Hurghada yesterday and they said it is because of the diesel shortages. They said only 15 of the 21 power stations in Egypt are working? We used to have our own generator for El Gouna but recently connected to the new power plant near the mountains. This was supposed to end all power cuts and be connected to a new wind farm near Gamsha.


Timed my visit about right then


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Gounie said:


> We've had four so far this morning here in El Gouna. And with the power goes the water too. Everyday, many times per day. A friend went to the electric company in Hurghada yesterday and they said it is because of the diesel shortages. They said only 15 of the 21 power stations in Egypt are working? We used to have our own generator for El Gouna but recently connected to the new power plant near the mountains. This was supposed to end all power cuts and be connected to a new wind farm near Gamsha.


Asher Men Ramadan also has brown outs. We get 1 hour cuts one to two times a week.


----------

